# edificio violentato da un intervento



## Pallinapa

Ahi, la retorica italiana: che faccio di un edificio che è stato "Violentato" da un intervento sbagliato? what about "outraged"? Che ne dite?


----------



## Gianfry

A me suona meglio "disfigured/devastated"


----------



## Pallinapa

disfigured è certamente giusto, come significato, ma mi pare non trasmetta l'idea di violenza con cui si è infierito sullì'edificio, almeno secondo il parere dell'autore (alquanto retorico, insisto!!)


----------



## Alessandrino

E allora usa _brutally disfigured (defaced?)_. Outraged proprio non suona.


----------



## giginho

Che ne dici di aesthetically abused?


----------



## Pallinapa

abused è ottimo, ma aesthetically mi pare inadatto: quel che l'autore intende è un fatto non tanto estetico, quanto "morale" o meglio culturalmente immorale (contro i principi che dovrebbero regolare gli interventi architettonici). Però abused mi sembra abbastanza forte e anche espressivo. grazie molte.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao !
E se diciamo semplicemente 'ruined'????


----------



## Pallinapa

No, mi pare che ruined non sia sufficiente a esprimere la riprovazione dell'A. nei confronti dell'operazione effettuata. E' qualcosa che è andato contro la natura dell'edificio, secondo lui. Ruined potrebbe essere effetto di incuria o conseguenza di agenti naturali (terremoti o guerre) mentre qui c'è una perversa volontà di fare qualcosa _contro_ la costruzione. Grazie però del suggerimento: mi piace dibattere queste faccende.


----------



## london calling

to violate, desecrate, defile.....


----------



## Pallinapa

I like defile! thanks


----------



## Alessandrino

_The architectural integrity of the building has been/was brutally violated_.

Prova un po' se questa ti soddisfa.

EDIT: Oops, hadn't read #9


----------



## NagiMahori

Mi spiegate perche RAPE non l'ha proposto nessuno? (un motivo ci sarà e io lo ignoro, quindi grazie per le risposte che saprete dare).


----------



## Alessandrino

NagiMahori said:


> Mi spiegate perche RAPE non l'ha proposto nessuno? (un motivo ci sarà e io lo ignoro, quindi grazie per le risposte che saprete dare).


I do not disdain sexual perversions, but... a building? That would be going too far...


----------



## Lorena1970

Mah...io non direi mai (e non ho mai sentito) in un testo critico/descrittivo "the building integrity was raped...", "to rape" sa di fisico, mentre qui si allude soprattutto a un valore morale/concettuale. E comunque non lo riferirei MAI a un edificio..........
Secondo me


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Mah...io non direi mai (e non ho mai sentito) in un testo critico/descrittivo "the building integrity was raped...", "to rape" sa di fisico, mentre qui si allude soprattutto a un valore morale/concettuale.
> Secondo me


Anche secondo me...


----------



## Holymaloney

NagiMahori said:


> Mi spiegate perche RAPE non l'ha proposto nessuno? (un motivo ci sarà e io lo ignoro, quindi grazie per le risposte che saprete dare).


Ciao N !
Non si può usare rape in questo contesto. E' vero che *violentare *si traduce in *to rape *ma to rape si usa solo quando si parla di violentare _qualcuno.
_Non puoi dire che 'the building was raped' ma potresti dire che 'il palazzo è stato violentato' (in senso figurativo).
Saluti

EDIT: blimey, I'm slower than usual today


----------



## Lorena1970

Holymaloney said:


> Non puoi dire che 'the building was raped' ma potresti dire che 'il palazzo è stato violentato' (in senso figurativo).
> Saluti



Infatti in italiano si può dire, ad esempio, "l'aspetto dell'edificio è stato violentato da un intervento radicale" anche se è davvero un po' troppo forte (meglio sarebbe "violato", ma la critica ha fin troppo campo libero sull'uso dei termini!) ma davvero in inglese "the building  was raped by a radical intervention" suona male, anche se, ripensandoci, un critico "creativo" potrebbe usarlo se dovesse alludere a qualcosa che non credo si sia mai verificato, tipo una passerella in metallo che trapassa da parte a parte Bukingham Palace o St.Paul o qualcosa di simile....


----------



## You little ripper!

We speak of "raping the earth" so I thought I'd google building has been raped  and rape of a building  and rape of a historic building  (the only ones I could think of) and found a few listings. I would use "rape of a(n) historic building" in the right context.


----------



## Lorena1970

In fact Charles (hallo!), I agree. If we speak of a historical building to which something extremely contemporary has been added, compromising its identity, "rape" can be used (although it remains a very heavy word). But this doesn't seem to be pallinapa context -even if she provided a very poor context, in effect........


----------



## You little ripper!

Lorena1970 said:


> In fact Charles (hallo!), I agree. If we speak of a historical building to which something extremely contemporary has been added, compromising its identity, "rape" can be used (although it remains a very heavy word). But this doesn't seem to be pallinapa context -even if she provided a very poor context, in effect........


I agree the context needs clarification, Lo.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> We speak of "raping the earth" so I thought I'd google building has been raped and rape of a building and rape of a historic building (the only ones I could think of) and found a few listings. I would use "rape of a(n) historic building" in the right context.


Check your links, Charles.... 

However, that would make me think more of buildings which have been plundered - inside or out -  I might say that the Parthenon was raped by Elgin, for example. I gather Pallina is talking about changes which have been made to the building itself by architects (or whoever) which violate the building's integrity. i.e. they have made changes which are not suited to the building. An example of that could the Louvre: remember all the fuss that was made when they built that glass pyramid right in the middle of it? Pallina, is that correct? Or have I misunderstood completely?


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Check your links, Charles....
> 
> It's taking a long time for these bugs to be sorted out.
> 
> However, that would make me think more of buildings which have been plundered - inside or out -  I might say that the Parthenon was raped by Elgin, for example. I gather Pallina is talking about changes which have been made to the building itself by architects (or whoever) which violate the building's integrity. i.e. they have made changes which are not suited to the building. An example of that could the Louvre: remember all the fuss that was made when they built that glass pyramid right in the middle of it? Pallina, is that correct? Or have I misunderstood completely? The context is not very clear so we don't really know what Pallina is referring to, but I think  heritage conservationists  would consider what some architects do to old buildings, rape.


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> An example of that could the Louvre: remember all the fuss that was made when they built that glass pyramid right in the middle of it?



Naaaaaaaaaah! That came to my mind too, although I didn't mention it because I wouldn't use "rape" in that case (although some others would, sure!) as the pyramids pop up isolated in the courtyard and the new building is, practically, underground so the whole doesn't physically affect the old Louvre building. Also this wouldn't be a "rape" (although it was strongly criticized, and in fact -sadly - it wasn't built) in my view as it is built besides the V&A old building. I think that I only would accept the use of "rape" re buildings in case of a clear "sovrapposizione" and insertion of something extremely new to a listed structure. If that was the case, I could imagine/understand traditional thinkers to use such a verb (see examples in my previous post #17  )

My 2 cents


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Naaaaaaaaaah! That came to my mind too, although I didn't mention it because I wouldn't use "rape" in that case (although some others would, sure!) as the pyramids pop up isolated in the courtyard and the new building is, practically, underground so the whole doesn't physically affect the old Louvre building.
> My 2 cents


Infatti, ho detto che per me non si tratta di "rape", ma che potrebbe essere un esempio di una violazione dell'integrità dell'edificio di cui alla domanda di Pallina.


----------



## Pallinapa

Sorry if the context was too poor: it seemed very clear to me. It's exactly a question of a historical building that has been mistreated by some architect with additions and modification, so that it has been "violentato". But I do feel "raped" in English much too strong, as it is not a question of Buckingam Palace...
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Infatti, ho detto che per me non si tratta di "rape", ma che potrebbe essere un esempio di una violazione dell'integrità dell'edificio di cui alla domanda di Pallina.



Just in case: il mio "naaaaaah" era di condivisione, NON di critica!


----------



## NagiMahori

Grazie grazie! Soprattutto all'ottimo Charles; volendo essere estremamente FORTI in italiano si potrebbe dire ad esempio: "Un paesaggio stuprato da erezioni di cemento senza storia" oppure..."Il palazzo stuprato da un membro enorme disegnato sul muro frontale" etc.


----------



## Lorena1970

NagiMahori said:


> "Un paesaggio stuprato da erezioni di cemento senza storia" oppure..."Il palazzo stuprato da un membro enorme disegnato sul muro frontale" etc. ???????



Spero tu non stia parlando seriamente...? Non sono certa di capire...
Pallinapa cercava aiuto per tradurre UN CONCETTO riferito a un edificio storico "violentato" da un intervento contemporaneo, ma non mi pare parlasse di "membri disegnati" etc.... 
Se posso capire " l'ironia" della prima frase (non mi esprimerei *mai* così, ma posso visualizzare una serie di grattaceli ...), la seconda frase proprio mi sembra davvero "out of context".......?????


----------



## london calling

Sul serio..... Nagi, ma era una battuta, vero?


----------



## NagiMahori

Mica erano suggerimenti di traduzione per l'autore del thread!! Erano esempi su come poter usare la controparte italiana di RAPE, che fra l'altro benchè miei, mi piacciono molto per la fedeltà con cui "mock" un certo stile di giornalismo critico!: )


----------

